# Tom Skilling says.....



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Skillethead says..... we're going to be in a El Nino this winter, but theres something happening in the Atlantic that is going to block the track of the jet stream.His words " it could very interesting around here this winter...we'll have to wait and see!" Get your equipment ready to roar!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Lets go mother nature


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Shoulkd be interesting


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Snow Picasso;829648 said:


> Skillethead says..... we're going to be in a El Nino this winter, but theres something happening in the Atlantic that is going to block the track of the jet stream.His words " it could very interesting around here this winter...we'll have to wait and see!" Get your equipment ready to roar!


WTF kinda forecast is that ?
I would expect that on accuweather, not from skillet head.
Sounds like a completely conflicting forecast IMO. Its gonna be warm, but it might not, get ready for something 
I thought el nino brought in milder air ??? Maybe Gore and OBO are gonna spend lots of time on the west coast spinning "climate change", and that in turn will generate an overabundance of hot air, buckling the "el nino" jet stream, and causing some snow to fall in the chicagoland area. The vapor trail from there jets traveling back and forth could cause some snow to. But then again maybe not.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

isn't he the brother of Jeff Skilling who predicted great things for Enron


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

it's Bush's fault...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

He is the brother to the one in the Enron scandal. By the way, as far as I'm concerned, WGN is the most UNRELIABLE out of all the local networks. I strictly watch channel 7 for weather.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

So hes saying, somewhere in the United States theres going to be a very interesting snow pattern!! Boy do those weather men know their ****


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Harleyjeff;833462 said:


> He is the brother to the one in the Enron scandal. By the way, as far as I'm concerned, WGN is the most UNRELIABLE out of all the local networks. I strictly watch channel 7 for weather.


are you kidding me ok he might be the best out there but dam he is good it takes him 15mins to explain the weather and thats not even the 7day and he goes more into it on there web site also


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

you got jerry on abc all he thinks about his iphone or going down to fl then you got brant on nbc he is on 94.7 oldies in the mornig some weather guy and cbs the guy use to be a electronics tech for them so yea i would say he is good


----------

